# fosgate sub with kenwood amp



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey.I just got a 10 inch fosgate rfz-3410 and a kenwood kac-ps150 amplifier.I have a box for the single 10 inch fosgate and the amp is 2 channel.The subwoofer is 4 ohm with dual hookups.I have two questions.

1.I have my rca jacks or preouts whatever you want to call them hooked up right, but the only way i can get the sub to hit is if i push the right speaker input on the amp in with a little force and the sub hits fine but as soon as i take the pressure off the subs stops hitting.What could be the problem here?

2.As of right now i have one of the two channels of the amp running to the speaker which is 150 watts.Is their any way i can hook up the second channel to the sub without blowing the sub.Basically running a two channel amp to one sub.Any way i can do this without having to bridge the amps or buying another sub?

Thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why wouldn't you just bridge your amp? It's VERY simple


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

Do i just need to run both positives to the positive terminal on the sub and the two negatives to the negative terminal on the sub..The sub has dual hook ups and im not real familiar with that.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

white_chocolate said:


> Hey.I just got a 10 inch fosgate rfz-3410 and a kenwood kac-ps150 amplifier.I have a box for the single 10 inch fosgate and the amp is 2 channel.The subwoofer is 4 ohm with dual hookups.I have two questions.
> 
> 1.I have my rca jacks or preouts whatever you want to call them hooked up right, but the only way i can get the sub to hit is if i push the right speaker input on the amp in with a little force and the sub hits fine but as soon as i take the pressure off the subs stops hitting.What could be the problem here?
> 
> ...


Ummm... as soon as you hook the other output of the amp to the same voice coil, its bridged....


----------

